# Dog has a rash underside...



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My Chesapeake has a rash on her underside where there's no hair. Sometimes it is brighter and other times faint. Any ideas what is causing it or how to treat it? Seems to cover most of her underside except in the middle all along the inside of her thighs and stomach area.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Is it simply pink/red or is it raised with bumps?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Steve G said:


> Is it simply pink/red or is it raised with bumps?


Doesn't appear to have any raised bumps on it


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

Grass allergies?


----------



## JeffC (Feb 2, 2016)

I took my lab to the vet the other day for the same thing you are describing. He told me it was environmental allergies. He gave her some medication, it works well, but as soon as she is done with RX, it comes back. She seems to do a little better being outside than inside. I don't know if this helps but that is my experience. She is 3 yrs old. this is the first time she has had this issue.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JeffC said:


> I took my lab to the vet the other day for the same thing you are describing. He told me it was environmental allergies. He gave her some medication, it works well, but as soon as she is done with RX, it comes back. She seems to do a little better being outside than inside. I don't know if this helps but that is my experience. She is 3 yrs old. this is the first time she has had this issue.


Mine's an outside dog too. I guess I will run her by the vet in the next couple of weeks as she's about due for shots anyway. It doesn't seem to bother her at all but it just looks "ugly". I might try changing her food and see if it clears up too. Going to clean out her kennel, doghouse and bedding this week real good and see if that helps. Don't know what else to do...grrrr


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

My female English Setter gets this a lot if she gets wet and then lays on the grass. We have a small pool she would get in all the time and now we don't let her in as much and it clears up. Try keeping her drier.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Might try Defense Soap or something similar with tea tree oil. I've picked up a few nasty rashes from rolling and that stuff clears it up, it would be safe for pets if people can use it on their grundles.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with allergies.

It is likely either environmental (grass, dust, mold, etc) or food allergies. I think food allergies are overlooked with pets because dogs will pretty much eat anything they are given so we just don't consider it as a possible allergen.

Some time ago I tried changing my dog food to something supposedly better for my dog and she started dropping hair like a chemo patient. It was insane. So I took the food back and exchanged it for the original food I was using previously and she has never had a problem since.

Here is what I feed my lab: https://www.chewy.com/eukanuba-larg...wcctTqqaeWXugeAgFnsaAnuVEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

I know guys have all sorts of things they like, but this has worked well for my dog. She gets 3 cups of food per day and has a shiny black coat.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had issues with my dog when he eats anything with wheat in it. So he gets grain free food and no breads with his snacks. Does a lot better on this diet.


----------

